# Noisy & vibrating filtration



## Tan3l

Hello Aquarium Forum!

I started fishkeeping about a month ago, I own a single male betta fish. First it was living in a fishbowl, but then I bought a 4.5 gallon (17 L) tank with lighting and filter.

So, to get to the point.

My filter is a RENA Superclean 40.

rocketaquatics.co.uk/images/Rena-Super-Clean-40-Out-Of-Box.jpg

It seems to me, that it is making too much noise and vibration. It disturbs sleeping in the same room, and when I put my elbows on the table that the tank is on, I can feel the vibration in my arms.
The shop said it is normal.
I also took it apart, looked at the part the spins (rotor, perhaps?), tried to make the surfaces smoother using sandpaper. No change.
So I can only switch the thing on when I leave the house, which is not the best solution as I understand.

Is a certain amount of noise and vibration normal with small cheap filters like this ?
What could I do to improve the situation ?

Thanks in advance,
Tanel


----------



## NativeKeeper

*This problem is usually an impeller issue, the little motor is a magnetic drive that spins a pump blade to move the water. It may be bent and out of balance, or one blade missing which throws it out of whack. disassemble that section of your pump and check that, also look for any debris in the cavity that part sets in, i have also found that an obstruction such as a small piece of gravel has gotten in there somehow, and causes the same thing.*


----------



## Tan3l

Well, as I said I already took it apart and did what I could with my limited technical knowledge. There were no blades missing or pieces of rocks in the filter. Obviously if something is bent inside the motor I cannot fix it.

It is more important to find out, if filters of this type are supposed to make noise and vibration. If not, then buying a new one seems to be the easiest solution, as they don't cost that much.

Or, maybe anyone can name certain filters or manufacturers, whos filters are the most quiet.

I appreciate any help you can give me.

Cheers.


----------



## NursePlaty

*I hear AquaClear has very very good ratings. I use Marineland with biowheels and they are good too. However the wheels stop turning after a while because water flow slows down, and would require you to tamper with the 2 nodes on the wheel to keep it spinning. *


----------



## obscbyclouds

NursePlaty said:


> *I hear AquaClear has very very good ratings. *


+1 

I am running the smallest Aqua Clear on my 5.5 gal betta tank. One good thing about the AC is that you can turn down the flow, which is useful for smaller tanks and especially those with Bettas. They really don't like a lot of water flow.Also you can pack them with most any kind of filtration media you want, and they come stock with bio rings Most other small power filters just use sponge. I don't really care for bio wheels because it's just another moving part to make noise and possibly break.


----------



## Tan3l

Read some reviews about AquaClear, some people commented on it not being exactly silent.
What about this one tho ?

Whisper 10 Power Filter

[ aquariumguys.com/whisperpower4.html ]

Maybe not ideal for a tank with a betta ?


----------



## Jasone487

i own a aquaclear 50 (200) and i have to say the only thing you hear is the water hitting the surface of the water in the fish tank you can stop that by toping off the tank a little more it doesnt bother me. BUT i do sleep like a log . they are awesome filters, easy to clean and maintain.


----------

